# Child Proof Bottle Caps



## Riaz (11/7/14)

just a heads up to all you guys who have kids, my little 3 year old daughter managed to open up one of my juice bottles which had a child proof cap on it.

please dont take for granted the fact that the cap is child proof, always still utilize caution.

i never leave my bottles in sight, i always put them away in my vape cupboard.

SIDE NOTE:

you probably wondering how she got hold of it, well we were at a friends place on saturday night she was a bit bored- this friend didnt have any toys for her to play with so she decided to open up my vape case and play with what ever is in there. she was sitting RIGHT IN FRONT of me, and i didnt let her out of my sight even for a split second. any who, the contents were 2 X 30ml bottles of juice, nemi in 350 mode and trident dripper- she was using this to build houses LOL

please be careful guys

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Derick (11/7/14)

Yep - there is in actual fact no such thing as a child-PROOF cap or child-proof anything for that matter.

When my son was 2 he got past the childproof locks on the kitchen cabinet, got to the bleach, took off the childproof cap and took a swig - all within 2 mins or so

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Metal Liz (11/7/14)

kids are like ninjas it seems  stealthy and quick as anything when they know they're doing something they shouldn't be hahaha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (11/7/14)

Derick said:


> Yep - there is in actual fact no such thing as a child-PROOF cap or child-proof anything for that matter.
> 
> When my son was 2 he got past the childproof locks on the kitchen cabinet, got to the bleach, took off the childproof cap and took a swig - all within 2 mins or so


geez, thats hectic

i think the kids are just more advanced now a days

not like the olden days (when i was young) where a crate and a string tied to it equals HOURS of fun

or empty frulati juice bottles shoved between your back bicycle tyre and bike frame was what you looked forward to after school.

now its ipads and phones and animations

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Metal Liz (11/7/14)

i had the piece of carton pegged to my bmx bike frame to make my bike sound like a motorbike, was truly hours of fun hahaha, man the days of innocence... those were the days!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (11/7/14)

Derick said:


> Yep - there is in actual fact no such thing as a child-PROOF cap or child-proof anything for that matter.
> 
> When my son was 2 he got past the childproof locks on the kitchen cabinet, got to the bleach, took off the childproof cap and took a swig - all within 2 mins or so


 
Jip Jip, there is no such thing as "Child Proof" they are smarter than they want us to think

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lala (11/7/14)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## MarkK (11/7/14)

Haha, glad it was under supervision and nothing bad happened ;D they are too clever though.

My parents would always ask me to open their child proof medicines etc. For some reason parents struggle and for the kids its just a puzzle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## zaVaper (12/7/14)

If you twist the squishy dipper section of a child-proof dripper bottle cap it will open, false sense of security.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (12/7/14)

You are right @Riaz, one can never be too careful
These caps are not child proof they are child deterrent

For those who have kids, seriously, how do you keep your juices away from them?
Does one need to use a safe?
I can imagine needing a vape vault.


----------



## annemarievdh (12/7/14)

Silver said:


> You are right @Riaz, one can never be too careful
> These caps are not child proof they are child deterrent
> 
> For those who have kids, seriously, how do you keep your juices away from them?
> ...


 
Mine know they are not allowed to touch my vape stuff, but still do when they think I'm not looking. Otherwise we just put it up high. Were they can’t get it easy. Believe me they can get it up high as well if they want to. 

Its difficult, every day has a new challenge with them and my vape stuff

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

